# What kind of pleco is this (pic)?



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/xowhiteasianxo/020.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/xowhiteasianxo/022.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/xowhiteasianxo/024.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

sry I can't be of more immediate help but here are some links you can use to figure out what your cute little guy is: 

http://www.plecofanatics.com

http://www.PlanetCatfish.com/


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Possibly a young L-065 (Pseudacanthicus sp.)


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/numbers.php?mode=l&thumbs=16&start=0&genus_id=0


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I think i found it. Dwarf Longfin Bristlenose.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcatfishp&1230471602


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Whatever he is, he's certainly a cutie. Good find!


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

BAH! Justin, thanks so much!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

looks like a bushynose to me..i have a couple hundred of them little guys..my one pair will breed every 3 weeks..but about 60-75% of the fry are albino.
also keep in mind that there are a number of bushynose species..


----------

